# My 2nd Project Log



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Well folks, some might remember me ranting months ago about another project log.  Took a while, but here it is.  I was going to go with way different plans.  Water cooling, etc.  This time, I'm going to keep it more simple.  Rig is running, pics below are of it finished in it's current state.  In the next few weeks, i'll be ordering a few things and adding the final touches to it.  Hope you guys enjoy 



Components:
Case:  Thermaltake Element S
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 C3
Board: GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
HDD: Super Talent 64GB UltraDrive GX2 SSD (OS) // Seagate 500GB (Programs) // Seagate 2x1TB RAID 1 (Docs)
GPU: XFX Radeon 5770
PSU: BFG Tech 1000W Modular PSU


here are the pics:

Mobo in the case with Mega Shadow 





Same as above, different angle




HDD's installed




PSU in da house!   messy   24 PIN ROUTED






...and here is the final result for phase 1 of the project.  This is just to have rig running meanwhile I figure the rest out.  Next step will be cable management as I am not happy with the one at the moment.  I am going to see if I can make a plate or something that goes in front of the PSU from the back of the case towards the HDD rack so that I can hide all the PSU wires there and it won't be visible like now.  Sleeving will be happening next as well   For now this is it, hope you like, if not, well you didn't.  What can I do?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks good, subbed for more pics!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good, subbed for more pics!



paycheck is Monday .   Then I'll see what I order


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 11, 2009)

Get this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131322


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Get this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131322



rig won't be water cooled


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> rig won't be water cooled



why no water 

you can always do gpu water only


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Get this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131322





Assassin48 said:


> why no water
> 
> you can always do gpu water only



Bro after getting the Mega Shadow, I don't see the cost of water cooling justifiable anymore. (<<did i spell that right?)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is what I meant by making a plate to go in front of the PSU.  In the pic i put a anti static bag from a GPU in the area I want to the plate to be in.  Of course I'll get it powdercoated black as well.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 11, 2009)

you can always do a window mod

so people can see the inside


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> you can always do a window mod
> 
> so people can see the inside



I have been considering that.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 11, 2009)

nice clean work CP  I really enjoy building aircooled computers on the side of my normal undertakings - calms the nerves


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> nice clean work CP  I really enjoy building aircooled computers on the side of my normal undertakings - calms the nerves



  I love water bro, but air is soo much simpler bro.  Really does calm the nerves down a bit .  Thanks for stopping by Ian, your comments mean a lot to me coming from a person that still has me jizzing my pants from his previous build


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice rig D!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice rig D!!!



Thanks dude, and thanks for stopping by.  Your rad will go out Friday, PM me your addy I don't have it anymore.   Need some fans with the rad?  I can dig up at least one I you need it.  I found one last night.


----------



## masbuskado (Nov 11, 2009)

Cover the PSU and add the name of the project on the cover!!!

Ideas:
Cover the PSU
Cover the Hard drive bay with some mesh!!! 

Looking great!!!

Link to the first project... here or in any of my project!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Cover the PSU and add the name of the project on the cover!!!
> 
> Ideas:
> Cover the PSU
> ...



I am going to cover the PSU,  the HDD cage would be a great idea too !   .  Thanks dude


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2009)

The cover for psu may damper airflow and cooling for it. So, you know what to do. Put an intake for a fan on the cover. xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

@ Shaun, thanks for the suggestion, I had thought abou it.  I have two 60mm fans that would look nice and tidy there


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, and thanks for stopping by.  Your rad will go out Friday, PM me your addy I don't have it anymore.   Need some fans with the rad?  I can dig up at least one I you need it.  I found one last night.


cool... I could use an extra fan since i stole one from my rigs extra parts bin... That POS DLP TV blew 2 caps on the power supply AGAIN!!! 3RD time its happened. They say its a cooling problem on the psu it's self by having the transistors heat sink to close to the caps... well time will tell this time around.... I put a 120mm fan blowing rite on the heat sink... I hope that cures it... I asked the repair shop to find a 12v line to plum in power for the fan but they refused... pricks lol... something about FCC rules? FTW its just a fan!
And thanks D I'll pm you my addy in a few min's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> The cover for psu may damper airflow and cooling for it. So, you know what to do. Put an intake for a fan on the cover. xD



I agree. 

If you can maybe cut the back plate(one behind the PSU) and put an intake fan there so you don't see it on the side... also if you do use 60mm fans you may consider running them on lower power.(by doing the wire mod or a controller)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I agree.
> 
> If you can maybe cut the back plate(one behind the PSU) and put an intake fan there so you don't see it on the side... also if you do use 60mm fans you may consider running them on lower power.(by doing the wire mod or a controller)


Just curious as to what would I need to do that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just curious as to what would I need to do that.



hole saw made for cutting metal(size you plan to make the hole) and a drill

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-100495363
something like that but in the size you would need


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hole saw made for cutting metal(size you plan to make the hole) and a drill
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D25X-_-100495363
> something like that but in the size you would need



Thanks, but what I was asking was the mod to the 60mm fan.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, but what I was asking was the mod to the 60mm fan.



http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/137

that should tell you... sorry i am just really tired... nite y'all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/137
> 
> that should tell you... sorry i am just really tired... nite y'all



Pretty self explanatory, thanks for the link.  Good night dude.



NOTE:  two more posts and here I come 10k.  Crap I feel old for some reason


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2009)

Well guys,

I have ordered some black powder coated HEX mesh.  This will be used to cover the HDD area.  Also on the way is a piece of some sort of steel CD recommended me which is also powder coated black I believe.  This will be used for the PSU area in the lower portion of the case.   Once I get that out the way I'll move on to some wire management and sleeving


----------



## shazza (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey, CP!

Just stopped in for a late nite check of the project logs and saw yours.  Nice work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

shazza said:


> Hey, CP!
> 
> Just stopped in for a late nite check of the project logs and saw yours.  Nice work



Hey hey, lookie here!   Thanks for stoppin' by Sharon.  Def. love to have you around peeping out my latest work.  As I stated, the Hex mesh (powdercoated black) and the steel also powdercoated black is on its way, shipped out today.  So once that is in I'll do phase one which is hiding the wires and making it look cleaner by also covering up the HDD cage.  Then we'll move into the cables and sleeving and all that.  That's your favorite part


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got my Hex style Mesh.  powder coated black.  Next step, cover the PSU area then start with the sleeving woot woot!

What do you think?  I'm having mixed feelings about it, maybe when I cover the PSU area it'll all come together.  Right now It just looks kinda odd.  I think what I need to do is finish off the edges a bit better, or should I say mold it better to the cage so it looks cleaner.  What do you'll think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

I think it looks kinda cool..you consider covering the PSU area in mesh but smaller so its hard to see the stuff behind it? it would be easier to cut and wouldn't affect PSU cooling as much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think it looks kinda cool..you consider covering the PSU area in mesh but smaller so its hard to see the stuff behind it? it would be easier to cut and wouldn't affect PSU cooling as much



I thought about it, but I will just use some aluminum or steel, cut a fan hole and cover it up   However, maybe no fan hole.  There are holes up  top and between the PSU area and the HDD cage, so it has room to ventiliate.  If you notice the PSU is on a support with a filter in the bottom so it breathes by there and by the back.  Then exhales out the back of the case 

Anyhow, here is another attemp.  Much cleaner looking don't you think?


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the pre made holes are in awkward locations.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> I think the pre made holes are in awkward locations.



Which pre made holes are you referring to Tom?  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this your main case now?


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which pre made holes are you referring to Tom?  Thanks in advanced.


The holes aren't directly onto the tray itself it looks like. They're on a slant, looks odd. I like this case but shame it's a mid tower. Is it still roomy inside?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks awesome bro ... If I did it, I think I would have used a bit thicker screen... Just to make it harder to see the drives  
but all in all looks great!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> The holes aren't directly onto the tray itself it looks like. They're on a slant, looks odd. I like this case but shame it's a mid tower. Is it still roomy inside?


I think Tom is saying the screen isn't totally square to the Drive bay frame bro...


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nevermind, you don't understand...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> Nevermind, you don't understand...


WOW, my bad mate 
Besides I do know what your going on about....
let him finish.... its going to look bad azz!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 20, 2009)

yea if my light still works CP ill send it with the mobo im thinking the following which is damn close to what i have would look pretty sweet tucked into that case somewhere

http://www.crazypc.com/products/8240UV.html

granted mines a single not double but u get the idea ill test it tomorrow since im SUPPOSE to have the day off that and for some reason the think that megashadow would look damn sexy with some violet / black light love haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> Is this your main case now?



Yes.



Tom20 said:


> The holes aren't directly onto the tray itself it looks like. They're on a slant, looks odd. I like this case but shame it's a mid tower. Is it still roomy inside?



Yes I know, however for a midtower, it's pretty roomy.  Cable management if you get creative, it's awesome.  except by the PSU, there are no visible wires pretty much anywhere else 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea if my light still works CP ill send it with the mobo im thinking the following which is damn close to what i have would look pretty sweet tucked into that case somewhere
> 
> http://www.crazypc.com/products/8240UV.html
> 
> granted mines a single not double but u get the idea ill test it tomorrow since im SUPPOSE to have the day off that and for some reason the think that megashadow would look damn sexy with some violet / black light love haha



Thanks bro, I think that'll add a great touch to the rig    You did see my post where I said the money order was on the way right?




fullinfusion said:


> WOW, my bad mate
> Besides I do know what your going on about....
> let him finish.... its going to look bad azz!!!!



yeah, right now the mesh looks odd.   once everything starts to come together, you'll see .   I got more mesh left over, I might add another layer to make things harder to see behind it.  That'll make it look at lot better


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 20, 2009)

yea i saw the post man ^_^ just trying to figure out what to do with my last 2 80mm fans haha as everything else went faster then a virgin at a bachelor party. haha and back on topic this is comming along damn nice granted i dont have a camera but i think ill use my webcam (shitty but it does do high rez if a bit grainy and show what i got for a setup haha but damn what i wouldnt give for a megashadow thing makes my Xig darknight seem small and insignificant. Its not important CP but i think your 2nd project log seriously damaged my e peens ego lol anyway man  to an awesome rig thats coming along nicely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i saw the post man ^_^ just trying to figure out what to do with my last 2 80mm fans haha as everything else went faster then a virgin at a bachelor party. haha and back on topic this is comming along damn nice granted i dont have a camera but i think ill use my webcam (shitty but it does do high rez if a bit grainy and show what i got for a setup haha but damn what i wouldnt give for a megashadow thing makes my Xig darknight seem small and insignificant. Its not important CP but i think your 2nd project log seriously damaged my e peens ego lol anyway man  to an awesome rig thats coming along nicely



You should get a Mega Shadow    j/k, the DK is a great cooler bro I don't think it's worth the upgrade.    to a good turnout


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

For some reason I like the look of a fanless heatsink a lot.  So I loaded defaults, dropped the voltage and here it is.  THe rig looks a lot cleaner.  I already have the plate to cover the PSU area, just need to cut it and bolt it on


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> For some reason I like the look of a fanless heatsink a lot.  So I loaded defaults, dropped the voltage and here it is.  THe rig looks a lot cleaner.  I already have the plate to cover the PSU area, just need to cut it and bolt it on
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091126/PB264307edited.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091126/PB264314edited.jpg


Looks sweet CP 
Hows the temps?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree it looks sweet but i wouldn't lower my clocks just to have a fanless heatsink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Looks sweet CP
> Hows the temps?



Thanks.








p_o_s_pc said:


> I agree it looks sweet but i wouldn't lower my clocks just to have a fanless heatsink



Not only that, I just don't want anything failing on it bro, that's all.  If its going to crunch let it crunch at stock.  whenever I wanna bench, I just need to load a BIOS profile and on to benching.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

do you put the side pannel on or leave it off?
I betcha it will run cooler with it on bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

i see why you did that now.So it has pros and cons...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> do you put the side pannel on or leave it off?
> I betcha it will run cooler with it on bro


Panel is on.


p_o_s_pc said:


> i see why you did that now.So it has pros and cons...



yeah, just like everything in life bro


----------



## Tom20 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am liking the G case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

Tom20 said:


> I am liking the G case.



The "G" case?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Well folks, it's been a while.  Had many issues with the rig.  Ended up being my PSU.  So I jumped on the BFG 1000W Modular.  I must say I don't know if I'll do the plate to cover the PSU.  I gotta see.  Now my biggest concern is hiding the wires that show behind the HDD.  Next up is sleeving 

Here is the new PSU and end result of no extra wires that are not used 

The PSU






















Scythe 110 CFM'ers, hooked up to fan controller   New PSU also in place






Finished rig, gotta love modular, no more left over cables and wires


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Before and after

Before





After


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice cable management with that psu bro.... but why you go for that specific brand?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice cable management with that psu bro.... but why you go for that specific brand?



Bro, it was all I could find locally.  I wanted the Corsair 850W Modular, I believe that is the one you have.  But Tiger was out, Best Buy too!  So I just grabbed that BFG, very solid PSU man I absolutely love it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2009)

BFG is actually a good brand, specifically video cards and power supplies. That new psu does make your build pop with cable management big time CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> BFG is actually a good brand, specifically video cards and power supplies. That new psu does make your build pop with cable management big time CP.



I open my side panel to look at it from time to time, I'm just in love with it. I can't wait till my next phase is done


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2009)

BFG power supplies were decent when i used 1 not great but was relaible enough for what it was used in i had the 650watt tho had to buy it at bestbuy for $170 it was a wallet killer at the time anyway seems that unit is of far better quality and looks sexy enough keep us posted on any further updates man


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I open my side panel to look at it from time to time, I'm just in love with it. I can't wait till my next phase is done


What's the next phase bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> BFG power supplies were decent when i used 1 not great but was relaible enough for what it was used in i had the 650watt tho had to buy it at bestbuy for $170 it was a wallet killer at the time anyway seems that unit is of far better quality and looks sexy enough keep us posted on any further updates man



I haven't heart bad things, and as you said.  This thing looks very good so we'll see.  This won't be my benching rig soon so it'll be fine 



fullinfusion said:


> What's the next phase bro?



Sleeving


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2009)

as i said bfg is reliable enough but i dont trust them when pushing to the limit like say when i took my amd athlon x2 4400+ from 2.4 to 3.3ghz the powersupply  couldnt provide enough juice between that and my 8800gts's even tho the later replacement 650watt did just fine but like i said that PSU u got there looks premo much much better looking build quality then what i had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> as i said bfg is reliable enough but i dont trust them when pushing to the limit like say when i took my amd athlon x2 4400+ from 2.4 to 3.3ghz the powersupply  couldnt provide enough juice between that and my 8800gts's even tho the later replacement 650watt did just fine but like i said that PSU u got there looks premo much much better looking build quality then what i had



Looks like they've improved them a lot.  Hopefully it behaves good   let's see.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks awesome!  Have you decided to run the i7 with a fan again so you can OC it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Looks awesome!  Have you decided to run the i7 with a fan again so you can OC it?



If you look at the current picture, the fan is there 

Here is what I'm running at now:

Full load with BOINC @ 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, as some may know already I am going to finish this build with an AMD rig instead of an intel.  The i7 will be a strict cruncher/bencher/folder.  yes folder, I am going to fold with the GX2 once AMD rig is up.  I have the system out of the case and back on a tech station.  For now I am trying 4850's on it and see what's up.  But the cards will stay with the AMD rig.  I am seeking ideas to mod the case while it's empty.  Any ideas?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

wanna send me that 9800GX2 for folding along with the mobo 

EDIT:I saw you said you would be folding. Welcome bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wanna send me that 9800GX2 for folding along with the mobo
> 
> EDIT:I saw you said you would be folding. Welcome bro



it'll be a bit still, but it's in the works


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

You could leave out the HDD bays, that should give extra airflow to the 4850s.  What PSU are you going to be using for the AMD rig, I assume the BFG 1000w is going to be staying with the i7/GX2?

Also, what AMD CPU are you using?  The Athlon II X4 620 is supposed to have great performance/$, but the 965 is still the best-of-the-best (although there is a rumor of a 3.6ghz 975)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> You could leave out the HDD bays, that should give extra airflow to the 4850s.  What PSU are you going to be using for the AMD rig, I assume the BFG 1000w is going to be staying with the i7/GX2?
> 
> Also, what AMD CPU are you using?  The Athlon II X4 620 is supposed to have great performance/$, but the 965 is still the best-of-the-best (although there is a rumor of a 3.6ghz 975)



The BFG will go with the AMD in the case (modular).

I will RMA the PCP&C for use with the gx2/i7.

I plan on getting a 965, unless a good deal comes by.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I started working on my sleeving.  I've done just the fan below, this one will go by the VGA slot to help vent out the heat produced by the cards.  I've sleeved some wires that go in the backside and also the front panel connectors will be sleeved sometime this week.  Here is the fan I've done so far.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

looks good i think we have someone with skill on our hands here   that really is some great work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks good i think we have someone with skill on our hands here   that really is some great work



Thanks bro.  I have another wire done already, but I'll post the pics tomorrow when I get the rest done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, got the rest of my sleeving done for now.  Next is the PSU extender cables 

Top Exhaust Fan




Misc Cables




Fan Controller




Front Panel




End Result 





The 3pin fan extension will be eliminated soon.  I'm just going to extend the connection from the fan to the fan controller and sleeve it.  But for now it looks better


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

Well look at you David!!!! your turning into a great t modder 
nice work bro and what is the top fan? looks low profile.

ps. you think you could mod my car back together :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Well look at you David!!!! your turning into a great t modder
> nice work bro and what is the top fan? looks low profile.
> 
> ps. you think you could mod my car back together :/



I don't know about the car 

THe top fan is a 230mm, came with the case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't know about the car
> 
> THe top fan is a 230mm, came with the case.


Not funny 
wow that fan looks like a 120mm not a 230 bro! but very very nice D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Not funny
> wow that fan looks like a 120mm not a 230 bro! but very very nice D



Yeah its not a 120mm.  It's pretty big.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, so this is where you put those pictures!!! I love the case man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, so this is where you put those pictures!!! I love the case man!



Yessir, you have found them! 

I really want to get the rest of the sleeved extensions for my PSU.  Then I have to figure out what system is going in, might not be AMD anymore.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah its not a 120mm. * It's pretty big*.



thats what she said  (had to do it)


Chicken Patty said:


> Yessir, you have found them!
> 
> I really want to get the rest of the sleeved extensions for my PSU.  Then I have to figure out what system is going in, might not be AMD anymore.



what are you thinking of putting in it then if not AMD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats what she said  (had to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> what are you thinking of putting in it then if not AMD?



My i7


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

this could help you add that "fan" you may want to the bottom of the case.

I even modded that when I got it.. to this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> this could help you add that "fan" you may want to the bottom of the case.
> 
> I even modded that when I got it.. to this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/P1010007.jpg



I said that?  

That can really come in handy


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I said that?
> 
> That can really come in handy



You said you wanted to do something "different" for air flow.. lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You said you wanted to do something "different" for air flow.. lol..



It had to do with changing the orientation of the HDD cage or just removing it.  Don't think I got much space to put a fan on the bottom though   Would be nice however.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> this could help you add that "fan" you may want to the bottom of the case.
> 
> I even modded that when I got it.. to this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/P1010007.jpg


Did you mod that blanket behind your pic CS?

Is that a Princess fairy lol gg mate lol...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It had to do with changing the orientation of the HDD cage or just removing it.  Don't think I got much space to put a fan on the bottom though   Would be nice however.



That "where ever rack" will do everything for ya.

Here is a place that has "more" pictures so you can see that you can add a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case.. 

A little modding is all that is needed man.



fullinfusion said:


> Did you mod that blanket behind your pic CS?
> 
> Is that a Princess fairy lol gg mate lol...



I have a confession to say.. And I'll say it on TPU.. I know how to knit..

there I said it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That "where ever rack" will do everything for ya.
> 
> Here is a place that has "more" pictures so you can see that you can add a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case..
> 
> ...


LMAO CS!!! you rock bro!!! I'm sorry but I couldn't help myself lol..... But anyways I must say I love the mod!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That "where ever rack" will do everything for ya.
> 
> Here is a place that has "more" pictures so you can see that you can add a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case..
> 
> ...



Still don't see how I can add one at the bottom though?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO CS!!! you rock bro!!! I'm sorry but I couldn't help myself lol..... But anyways I must say I love the mod!!!




Thanks, I cut off the pci section so I can add it to the side of the case.. The MM case PCI set up isn't like a normal case, so it doesn't work out well.. 

As for the kick.. I was raised by females.. So, I know a thing or two most men don't. Since the age of 9... 



Chicken Patty said:


> Still don't see how I can add one at the bottom though?



All right here is what you do.. The last link I posted.. the second picture shows the fan blowing "upward" in the case. Now, since your PCI set up is all the way to the bottom area, you can add a fan blowing "upward" in the case.. If you want it to be further then the bracket is, just buy two racks, and mod one of them, like I have it, and it will be done.. 

Or, buy two. Mod both like I have it. Then make a "fan box" for 1 or two fans. Glue it to the bottom of the area, and your good to go..

Get me now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks, I cut off the pci section so I can add it to the side of the case.. The MM case PCI set up isn't like a normal case, so it doesn't work out well..
> 
> As for the kick.. I was raised by females.. So, I know a thing or two most men don't. Since the age of 9...
> 
> ...



I understand a bit better, but still not getting the glue part.  when you say bottom you mean on top of my PSU but under the cards or bottom like dead bottom of the case?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm talking about the area above psu, under card.. I say "glue" as a form to keep the bracket system in place if you wanted to place it on the area right there.. Not glue as in Elmers Glue that some 5y old sniffs for the fun of it.

Double sided tape would work wonders.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm talking about the area above psu, under card.. I say "glue" as a form to keep the bracket system in place if you wanted to place it on the area right there.. Not glue as in Elmers Glue that some 5y old sniffs for the fun of it.
> 
> Double sided tape would work wonders.



Oh ok, now I got you.  I was thinking lower in the case, like the actual bottom that's why I wasn't getting you


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2009)

CP, nice build man.  Ever think that heatsink might have Optimus Prime's face etched in? 

What SFlex fans are those? Quite ones?

And that hdd guard is crying for some paint. Maybe hot pink or electric green?  Or perhaps Ketchup red?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> CP, nice build man.  Ever think that heatsink might have Optimus Prime's face etched in?
> 
> What SFlex fans are those? Quite ones?
> 
> And that hdd guard is crying for some paint. Maybe hot pink or electric green?  Or perhaps Ketchup red?



Thanks man, yeah I've noticed the transformers looking logo on the cooler 

The fans are the 110CFM version, but the fan controller makes them any version


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, here is the final shots for Phase 1 of sleeving   Very happy with the results.

Case Interior




Case Interior 2




Top of Case




backside of mobo tray


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks good



Thanks Tim, I'm very happy with how it came out.  Phase 2 will be much more exciting though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Tim, I'm very happy with how it came out.  Phase 2 will be much more exciting though



i will be waiting 

btw could you drop over to your PC ATM thread and take a look at the pic i posted of the case i got in the contest and give me your input


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Well dudes, finally got the AMD setup going.  This is the absolute end of Phase 1 for this project.  The final tweaks was rotating the HDD cage, and flipped HDD's around to have the cables connect by the front of the case instead of towards the middle by the graphics card.  This way they stay out of the way and hidden 

Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AM3









I didn't take pics of the CPU, but I did take pics of the case front and back


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a feeling this weekend im going to unload on a 790FXT-UD5P and a 965BE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have a feeling this weekend im going to unload on a 790FXT-UD5P and a 965BE



Why is that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive been wanting to build a machine for so long, that its time to start getting it piece by piece, aka 2 Pieces at a time. Directron.com is close to where I am so i can order online and pick it all up at the store, I may just get those and then the heatsink.

http://www.directron.com/ths126384.html

http://www.directron.com/rrb20n620gp.html

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/upload/product/2881/gallery/full/4.jpg?1198169444

really nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive been wanting to build a machine for so long, that its time to start getting it piece by piece, aka 2 Pieces at a time. Directron.com is close to where I am so i can order online and pick it all up at the store, I may just get those and then the heatsink.
> 
> http://www.directron.com/ths126384.html
> 
> ...


I like that CM cooler and case


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

that image was there as a reference as to how big that cooler is. it looks it wont block the Ram slots from being all used.

The Case Will be a CM HAF 932, PSU will be Enermax 1050 Revolution or Antec TP Quattro 1000.

Ram= Undecided Brand but will be 1600MHz (w/e it is called now) low latency, 8 GB Need Advice on this.

Sound will be HT Omega Claro HALO XT

Video will be 3rd Party designed 5870, Hopefully XFX will design their own.

HDs will not Be SSDs- Seagate or Hitachi.

Samsung Optical Drives (Samsung I have had and are excellent)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> that image was there as a reference as to how big that cooler is. it looks it wont block the Ram slots from being all used.
> 
> The Case Will be a CM HAF 932, PSU will be Enermax 1050 Revolution or Antec TP Quattro 1000.
> 
> ...



Seems like a good build overall man 

As far as RAM, it's so hard to give advise.  There is such a wide variety of good RAM to choose from.  I have had good experience with Corsair.  You can't go wrong with them


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seems like a good build overall man
> 
> As far as RAM, it's so hard to give advise.  There is such a wide variety of good RAM to choose from.  I have had good experience with Corsair.  You can't go wrong with them



Ya I know, but corsair i know came with a hefty price tag.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya I know, but corsair i know came with a hefty price tag.



I'll see if I can find some kits for you tomorrow (going to sleep now).  I am looking for some RAM for the near future as well so I'll see what I can find.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I appreciate the Help as there are so many choices, My ideals are low latency, decent voltage and bandwidth


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I appreciate the Help as there are so many choices, My ideals are low latency, decent voltage and bandwidth



yes, that sounds like a winner.  Have you been following the PH II overclockers thread?  Kei just got some new RAM and they seem to be doing very good.  Maybe you can check that out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

It's been a while, almost a month since last update.  I haven't done much to the rig as I have been busy working on my car and getting it dialed in here and there.  Well, the only changes so far to the rig have been a Corsair H50, and I put my 2900xt in there for testing purposes.  Pretty soon I'll have a 5xxx series card in there and some new RAM.  After that I need to start with phase 2 which involves some sleeving and stuff like that.  But that might be a while from now still.

Here are some updated pics of my rig in the meantime.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking pretty good ckn!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Well folks, who's ready for some updates?  I just placed my order for sleeved extensions.  The extensions are for the 24 pin, mobo 8pin, and PCI-E 6 pin.  Can't wait to see those and install them.  Should give a much nicer look to the rig.  

In the meantime here is a current pic of my setup with my XFX Radeon 5770


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well folks, who's ready for some updates?  I just placed my order for sleeved extensions.  The extensions are for the 24 pin, mobo 8pin, and PCI-E 6 pin.  Can't wait to see those and install them.  Should give a much nicer look to the rig.
> 
> In the meantime here is a current pic of my setup with my XFX Radeon 5770
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/P2034409resized.jpg



Dust that H50 David...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> Dust that H50 David...



It's just the fan, the H50 has hardly any dust at all.  The fans were like that when installed already.


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's just the fan, the H50 has hardly any dust at all.  The fans were like that when installed already.



I meant the fans . Why did you install them dusty?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> I meant the fans . Why did you install them dusty?



Must've been too excited about getting the H50 going


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Must've been too excited about getting the H50 going



Why dont you sleeve your PSU? Red and black?


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> Why dont you sleeve your PSU? Red and black?



void waranty i guess?  he ordered extenders

like the build man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> Why dont you sleeve your PSU? Red and black?





p0Pe said:


> void waranty i guess?  he ordered extenders
> 
> like the build man!



yep, extenders should be here this week.  I don't do red and black because of the blue board.  That's why I got the blue Ripjaws.  Trying to keep a balance.  Blue board/RAM, black red case and Video card


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

lookin sexy CP, meh likes it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin sexy CP, meh likes it



Thanks dude, I can't wait for the extensions to arrive, should look sexy!! 

I got my SATA Power cables today, I'll install it later and snap some pics   Now I just need some 90º SATA Cables which I should have ordered when I ordered the SATA Power cable but I forgot all about it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

indeed it will, just cancelled the order from mdpc, needed the money for something else, and more important

but if you like those nzxt cables then i'll buy them next months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> indeed it will, just cancelled the order from mdpc, needed the money for something else, and more important
> 
> but if you like those nzxt cables then i'll buy them next months



I'll definitely give you some feedback on them.  I'm not looking to be on MDPC, if the extensions do good, they are staying.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

thx man, will be lookin forward to it

wish they would make them i different colors, maybe they will one day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx man, will be lookin forward to it
> 
> wish they would make them i different colors, maybe they will one day.



Well you can always buy some sleeving then and do it yourself    Or order a MDCP sleeve kit and then by the bare extension and sleeve it yourself how you want.    Still will be cheaper than PPCS


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Man, every time I take my right side panel off, and see all that bare wire.. I think.. Man, do I really want to do that.. lol

As for the old set up.. It was cool, but hell... this looks sweet!!! Can only get better man! I miss... my P35 set up the most.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah i know, but then there is problems with warrenty and what not, extensions are just FTW imo, even though it does require some good wm on the backside

haha yeah, that was insane, but i think they do it by hand, and nzxt is getting it done on a machine or by some 10 year old kids in china


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, every time I take my right side panel off, and see all that bare wire.. I think.. Man, do I really want to do that.. lol
> 
> As for the old set up.. It was cool, but hell... this looks sweet!!! Can only get better man! I miss... my P35 set up the most.



yeah this build is really clean IMO, I absolutely love it 



(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i know, but then there is problems with warrenty and what not, extensions are just FTW imo, even though it does require some good wm on the backside
> 
> haha yeah, that was insane, but i think they do it by hand, and nzxt is getting it done on a machine or by some 10 year old kids in china



Yeah can't go wrong with extensions.  However, these NZXT Sleeved extensions look really good man, the quality looks pretty badass.  I will have to see them up close and personal when I receive them, but they look really good.  The price is what scared me a bit but i'll give it a shot, why not?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll definitely give you some feedback on them.  I'm not looking to be on MDPC, if the extensions do good, they are staying.





Chicken Patty said:


> yeah this build is really clean IMO, I absolutely love it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah can't go wrong with extensions.  However, these NZXT Sleeved extensions look really good man, the quality looks pretty badass.  I will have to see them up close and personal when I receive them, but they look really good.  The price is what scared me a bit but i'll give it a shot, why not?



well i dont really think that the price is that high at all seen from a danish perspective, a "normal" extension for 24pin cost around 20$, 

so if i can get a 24pin sleeved from caseking.de for 12 $, i am more than happy to pay that hehe 

when will you get that SSD?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah CP... This case, cooler has been the cheapest I've done in a while... I love it a lot more then the MM.. But, I think I went to try and do "to much" at once for myself.

But.. You can't say this wasn't pimp








 


I miss that card... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i dont really think that the price is that high at all seen from a danish perspective, a "normal" extension for 24pin cost around 20$,
> 
> so if i can get a 24pin sleeved from caseking.de for 12 $, i am more than happy to pay that hehe
> 
> when will you get that SSD?



Um, Paul wasn't able to get it out last week because of the weather conditions, not sure if he got it out.  It's ok though, rig is running no rush


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah CP... This case, cooler has been the cheapest I've done in a while... I love it a lot more then the MM.. But, I think I went to try and do "to much" at once for myself.
> 
> But.. You can't say this wasn't pimp
> 
> ...



what were the details behind that mod/cooler?  If it was modded, looks great


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah CP... This case, cooler has been the cheapest I've done in a while... I love it a lot more then the MM.. But, I think I went to try and do "to much" at once for myself.
> 
> But.. You can't say this wasn't pimp
> 
> ...



that looks like a 8800 serie?



Chicken Patty said:


> Um, Paul wasn't able to get it out last week because of the weather conditions, not sure if he got it out.  It's ok though, rig is running no rush



oh well, as long as your rig is running then there is no big haste i guess


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> what were the details behind that mod/cooler?  If it was modded, looks great



Wasn't modded.. I had one of just a few purple/silver 8800gt 1gb Palit cards.. It was a great card.. just took it to artifact heaven.. Dang Striker II board was an open box... with a second sticker placed over the first... Damn someone did the "open box" swap at newegg..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks like a 8800 serie?
> 
> 4870's
> 
> ...





Cold Storm said:


> Wasn't modded.. I had one of just a few purple/silver 8800gt 1gb Palit cards.. It was a great card.. just took it to artifact heaven.. Dang Striker II board was an open box... with a second sticker placed over the first... Damn someone did the "open box" swap at newegg..



I was about to say, looked like it came like that


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 17, 2010)

That 2900XT gpu you have David, What kind of 3Dmark06 score do you get with it having the cpu@ 4GHz or your 3.8 setting? just curious bro that's all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That 2900XT gpu you have David, What kind of 3Dmark06 score do you get with it having the cpu@ 4GHz or your 3.8 setting? just curious bro that's all



It's out of the rig dude, never ran 3dmark   I hit like 12 or 14k with it on my 9850 I believe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

SSD is in


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think in a few Months I will have a Few SLC drives


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think in a few Months I will have a Few SLC drives



It's SLC and MLC right?  What's the difference?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Single Layer Cell vs Multi Layer Cell. MLCs are cheaper to produce but Data Integrity is less than SLCs and also tend to be slower while their capacity is greater than SLCs currently. SLCs are very fast but expensive to produce and are in less density currently.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Single Layer Cell vs Multi Layer Cell. MLCs are cheaper to produce but Data Integrity is less than SLCs and also tend to be slower while their capacity is greater than SLCs currently. SLCs are very fast but expensive to produce and are in less density currently.



So when you say a few, how many are we looking at?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Let me Rephrase Id have a Mode 5 Raid setup with them and the Mass Storage of HDs for stuff that doesnt need all the speed in the world. Just one thing I wish board makers would get a clue in, have 2 PEG Slots- Put 1 at top, put other at bottom and just have a flex cable for SLI/crossfire, not right next to eachother and not blocking any Slots.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> SSD is in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/P2164424.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/P2164426.jpg
> ...



very nice man 

have you done some testing on it yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very nice man
> 
> have you done some testing on it yet?



Naw, I'll do the W7 install and RAID on Saturday


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

will be nice man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Here you guys, the sleeved extensions are in and installed.  The power cable and SATA cable are ran for the SSD already.  The three HDD's in the front have all cables ran as well.  Just a matter of installing W7 and doing the RAID then hooking up the cables.

Here we go fellas:

The 24 pin and the 6 pin PCI-E straight out of the bag




OkGEAR 12" SATA II Straight to Left Angle cable




Front HDD's Top: 500 GB Barracuda, middle 1TB Barracuda, bottom 1TB Barracuda




8pin Motherboard sleeved extension




24pin sleeved extension




Finished.  6pin PCI-E connected as well.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

that is just freakin awesome man, now i gotte go get some when i get some money next months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice work



Thanks Dan 



(FIH) The Don said:


> that is just freakin awesome man, now i gotte go get some when i get some money next months



You should dude, I might get more eventually.  I need to figure out a way to hide the cables more on the backside.  I'll work on that next


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 19, 2010)

lookin good man, looking real good


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2010)

nice n all but how about water cooling the ram and see about the chipset, perhaps the VRMs too???



Chicken Patty said:


> Here you guys, the sleeved extensions are in and installed.  The power cable and SATA cable are ran for the SSD already.  The three HDD's in the front have all cables ran as well.  Just a matter of installing W7 and doing the RAID then hooking up the cables.
> 
> Here we go fellas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> lookin good man, looking real good



Thanks 



eidairaman1 said:


> nice n all but how about water cooling the ram and see about the chipset, perhaps the VRMs too???



Naw, did that once, never again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

This project is looking very good! keep up the good work CP! i like that shiny cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Brandon, I'm really happy with the results thus far.
You got the cooler already?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you guys, the sleeved extensions are in and installed.  The power cable and SATA cable are ran for the SSD already.  The three HDD's in the front have all cables ran as well.  Just a matter of installing W7 and doing the RAID then hooking up the cables.
> 
> Here we go fellas:
> 
> ...



You SLUT! Do I see a DX11 5770 installed?  I thut I saw a puddy cat lol.... Benchmarks please 

oh and beautiful work on the cables David!


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 19, 2010)

That's an amazing looking build so far, I'm loving the look of the sleeving. This makes me feel the need to get a part time job and start saving up to replace my slowly aging rig. 

Hopefully I'll have enough money by the time AMD Bulldozer and the 5890 comes out


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 19, 2010)

Good work man. Very tidy and clean.

love that black interior!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

Those look damn good ckn! Now I really can't wait for my review samples to arrive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> You SLUT! Do I see a DX11 5770 installed?  I thut I saw a puddy cat lol.... Benchmarks please
> 
> oh and beautiful work on the cables David!



Thanks Brad, yep that's a 5770 



Error 404 said:


> That's an amazing looking build so far, I'm loving the look of the sleeving. This makes me feel the need to get a part time job and start saving up to replace my slowly aging rig.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have enough money by the time AMD Bulldozer and the 5890 comes out



That would be a nice build man, thanks for the comments.  Get a job at mcdonalds or something, satisfy your pc modding hunger 


deadlyrhythm said:


> Good work man. Very tidy and clean.
> 
> love that black interior!



Black interiors are awesome, thanks bro 



johnnyfiive said:


> Those look damn good ckn! Now I really can't wait for my review samples to arrive!


You'll love them


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

MARK'S BOY!!! common lets see it! My 5970 is just days away so I wanna see what I'm spending so much cash on lol! 4.38GHz + 5970 hehe I cant freaking wait!


----------



## Azma (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks awesome CP =D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> MARK'S BOY!!! common lets see it! My 5970 is just days away so I wanna see what I'm spending so much cash on lol! 4.38GHz + 5970 hehe I cant freaking wait!



I'll show you some marks this weekend with fresh install 



azma666 said:


> Looks awesome CP =D



Thanks bro, means a lot coming from a person who owns one of the cleanest and neatest PC's on TPU


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll show you some marks this weekend with fresh install
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro, means a lot coming from a person who owns one of the cleanest and neatest PC's on TPU


cool bro I know you have the new SSD to install to so please keep me posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> cool bro I know you have the new SSD to install to so please keep me posted



I will Brad, no worries


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

so do you have the i7 home again?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so do you have the i7 home again?



yep, pics tomorrow, Will install windows quickly and the drivers and get it crunching ASAP in the AM.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

woot woot cant wait to see it again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot woot cant wait to see it again



I am so doing a badass water loop for it, the torture rack just begs to have rads hanging off it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

oh yeah

is it a D0 or C0?

btw, got my first 2 badges some days ago and more to come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah
> 
> is it a D0 or C0?
> 
> btw, got my first 2 badges some days ago and more to come



Good job bro, you'll have more before you even know it 

It's my old D0   CPU-Z is wrong, the Eleet utility is right


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

hmm it does say D0 in cpu-z though
but dang, 4500 is very nice i must say


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm it does say D0 in cpu-z though
> but dang, 4500 is very nice i must say



yeah D0

it's actually 4734 MHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

dang that is VERY nice man, is it good for crunching?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dang that is VERY nice man, is it good for crunching?



At 4.1 GHz it did about 4000-4400 PPD, it was my daily rig so it got stopped for gaming and couple of things here and there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

then you should have close to 5k?
i think mine makes around 2500+ but that is only if it crunches all day, which it dont,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then you should have close to 5k?
> i think mine makes around 2500+ but that is only if it crunches all day, which it dont,



yeah, now that it'll be a dedicated cruncher it should do closer to 5k a day. I hope so.  The phenom is about 2k a day so thats close to 7k a day


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

that is very nice for 2 rigs i must say, still think its crazy how much better that i7 is a crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is very nice for 2 rigs i must say, still think its crazy how much better that i7 is a crunching



8 projects as opposed to 4.  Pretty much doubles my Phenom if it was to be at 3.8 GHz as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

ye you're right

keep forggeting about the damn HT from the i7 lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ye you're right
> 
> keep forggeting about the damn HT from the i7 lol



  It happens.  Still impressive nonetheless.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

very much indeed man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very much indeed man!



off to bed man, busy day tomorrow, night!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

yup sleep tight bro, cya


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 25, 2010)

that is one crazy and impressive o.c. the CP!

I can't wait till i tackle mine. You give me hopes to hit that high!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> that is one crazy and impressive o.c. the CP!
> 
> I can't wait till i tackle mine. You give me hopes to hit that high!



I will warn ya, I got a really really good CPU.  however, no reason to lose faith, go for it


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Feb 26, 2010)

so is cause you got a good i7 920 batch ? is that what you mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> so is cause you got a good i7 920 batch ? is that what you mean?



partially.  Good CPU helps a lot.


----------

